# Seiko H558 Movement



## smtanker (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi . Please can anyone help me with this problem , I'm trying to source an H558 movement for my Arnie . Was this movement used in any other Seiko Watches ? . Thanks S.M.T.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Hi, Im pretty sure that the H558 was only used in the Arnie diver and another big ( rare ) diver , so donor watches are going to be hard to find Im afraid..

Its possible that the coil is a common part to other quartz Seikos but you would need to find the part number to check...

There is a dedicated Seiko Forum out there 'thewatchsite' that may have someone more up to speed with this particular question.....

Great watches though, but as you are finding, spares are a problem...


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Can nobody else be bothered to use the valuable resource that we have in Seiko Oz's database but myself ? :lookaround:

For the Nth time - here's a link: http://service.seiko.com.au/pls/seiko/f?p=104:20:686611883425991

All the answers to the OP's question and more, can be found with minimal effort. 

This is taking me longer to write up the post than it did to find the answers. 

There are other versions of cal. H558, besides the H558-5000 Arnie.

Here's a screen print:










Scroll on down past the first page, and you'll find the H558-5009 / -500A / -5010 and -5020 ....

Though I have absolutely no interest in finding out what these other variations are, quite frankly. :tongue_ss:

Pick any one of them, break it down, and you'll find the movement p/n H558A - a.k.a. UH55820.

Break that down - there are 5 pages of component level detail - this is a screen print of page 3:












jasonm said:


> Its possible that the coil is a common part to other quartz Seikos but you would need to find the part number to check...


Pick any component - e.g. the Coil block suggested by Jason, p/n 4002655 ....

Feed that back into the part number field as a 'where used' reverse look up ....

And you'll get the other related movements where the same p/n coil is used (besides the H558A):










.... H556A and H557A. That was really hard, wasn't it ? :sweatdrop:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

It's more fun watching you do it.

(ducking)

The fact that the bulbs are still produced/in stock has me wondering if I should have a go at someone local reluming mine and replacing that bulb. It'd be neat to see the ol' digital display clearly again in the dark. (Great feature when i had to wake up at 0330, for a 0530 watch change, and somewhere before then wondered how much more snooze time I could get in.)


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Have you thought about trying a H556 module?


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

bry1975 said:


> Have you thought about trying a H556 module?


As implied by my previous post:



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> .... And you'll get *the other related movements* where the same p/n coil is used (besides the H558A):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> bry1975 said:
> 
> 
> > Have you thought about trying a H556 module?
> ...


Maybe Bry' was asking the OP.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

bry1975 said:


> Have you thought about trying a H556 module?


The modules are quite different, H556 has the display at the '6' position and the H558 is at '12' .....


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

:lol: Pollox meant 557!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Doh ! :groan:


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2010)

lol


----------

